# Groep des doods



## Chimel

Voor ons Franstaligen is het niet altijd gemakkellijk om te weten wanneer je een vorm met "van" ("een X van de Y") en wanneer je een samengesteld woord ("een Y-X") moet gebruiken. Bv: de schoonheid van het leven versus de levensomstandigheden (i.p.v. de omstandigheden van het leven).

Nu lees ik, over Euro 2012 voetbal, een derde mogelijkheid: Duitsland en Nederland spelen in de "groep des doods".

Zou "de groep van de dood" ook correct zijn? En "de doodsgroep"? Wanneer kies ze voor zo'n structuur met "des", kun je nog aan andere voorbeelden denken?


----------



## HKK

"Des" is een oude naamval van het lidwoord, en is niet meer productief. "De x des doods" is een vaste samenstelling, en klinkt iets dramatischer dan de betekenis eigenlijk is: wanneer we het hebben over "de groep des doods" weet iedereen dat niemand echt zal sterven. Als je het hebt over "de groep van de dood" klinkt dat veel letterlijker; daarom kan je het in deze context niet gebruiken. "De doodsgroep" is in geen enkele context bruikbaar.

Het enige andere woord dat bij "des" hoort dat ik kan bedenken is "des geloofs". MIsschien kunnen de andere forumbezoekers daarbij helpen.


----------



## Wasmachien

Dit zijn inderdaad oude genitiefconstructies, zoals je die nu nog in het Duits hebt. Andere voorbeelden zijn 'de heer des huizes', 'de dingen des levens' en dergelijke.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt alle twee voor jullie antwoorden! 

Dus:
- "des doods" kan in principe met om het even welk woord gebruikt worden (begrijp ik van HKK), met een figuurlijke betekenis
- daarnaast zijn er enkele vaste en oude constructies (de heer des huizes, de dingen des levens...), zonder deze figuurlijke en "dramatische" connotatie

Begrijp ik het goed?



> "De doodsgroep" is in geen enkele context bruikbaar


Maar je zegt wel: de doodstraf, de doodsangst, de doodsgedachte... Ik "voel" min of meer het verschil met een "van de-constructie", alhoewel ik ook soms mis ben. Maar ik kan nooit uitleggen waarom. Enig idee?


----------



## Wasmachien

In principe zou je voor elk woord een genitiefconstructie kunnen gebruiken maar dan ga je zeer archaïsch klinken. (Bijvoorbeeld: de smaak des honings = de smaak van de honing) In tegenstelling tot vaste uitdrukkingen zoals 'engel des doods' of 'redder des vaderlands' die nog steeds vaak in een dramatische, figuurlijke context gebruikt worden, kom je zulke uitdrukkingen alleen nog maar tegen in oude literatuur en niet meer in het hedendaags Nederlands. Je kan er in feite dus niet vrij mee experimenteren zoals in andere talen met naamvallen. 

'Doodsgroep' bestaat niet omdat er gewoon geen betekenis voor bestaat, behalve dan in de bovenvermelde context. En daar gebruiken we dus enkel 'groep des doods' voor. Misschien dat iemand mij kan verbeteren, maar volgens mij gebruiken we samenstellingen voor welomlijnde begrippen (zoals doodstraf, doodvonnis en dergelijke) terwijl iets 'abstractere' dingen met een van-constructie worden gevormd (bv. symbool van de dood, gezicht van de dood).


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Chimel 

 Omdat genitieve uitdrukkingen heel archaïsch en formeel klinken worden deze dikwijls gebruikt om iets op een sarcastische wijze duidelijk te maken. 

Voorbeeld:

- Je hebt ruzie met de buurman. Je buurman de_ heer des huizes _noemen is op een sarcastische manier duidelijk maken dat hij/zij de enige is welke beslissingen mag nemen binnen de context van de onenigheid.

- Je vriend koopt voor 1000 € aan staatsbons om het staatstekort te helpen oplossen. Hem de_ redder des vaderlands _noemen is een sarcastische manier om duidelijk te maken dat zijn/haar bijdrage een beetje lachwekkend is. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Chimel

Heel interessante inzichten van jullie beiden, bedankt!


> Misschien dat iemand mij kan verbeteren, maar volgens mij gebruiken we samenstellingen voor welomlijnde begrippen (zoals doodstraf, doodvonnis en dergelijke) terwijl iets 'abstractere' dingen met een van-constructie worden gevormd (bv. symbool van de dood, gezicht van de dood).


Je hebt zeker gelijk, maar die grens tussen welomlijnde begrippen en ad hoc begrippen is niet altijd even duidelijk. En het kan waarschijnlijk evolueren: "doodsgroep" zou om de ene of andere reden ooit ook een vast begrip kunnen worden, alleen maar is het nu niet zo, niet waar?

Mijn persoonlijke vuistregel is: als het in Frans een gewoon "de" is, dan eerder samenstelling (danger de mort : doodsgevaar, peine de mort: doodstraf); als het "du/de la" is, dan eerder "van de" (les difficultés de la vie: de moeilijkheden van het leven). "Mais ça ne marche pas toujours!" 



> Je vriend koopt voor 1000 € aan staatsbons om het staatstekort te helpen oplossen. Hem de_ redder des vaderlands _noemen is een sarcastische manier om duidelijk te maken dat zijn/haar bijdrage een beetje lachwekkend is


Op zich is de uitdrukking "redder van het vaderland" in zo'n contekst al ironisch, zonder de genitiefconstructie, maar ik begrijp wat je bedoelt: het maakt het nog sarcastischer.


----------

